# Hilsmans Sunday May 30th



## Big John (May 24, 2010)

This would be a good place for the Throw-Down.... RBO, RAC,12 Point,Sweetwater, GAC, and any other club that wants to get in on the fun. That way no home field advantage for anyone. I don't see any other shoot on the calender for sunday...Monday is a holiday Memorial Day. COME ONE COME ALL!!!! ​
655 Old Jackson RD McDonough, GA
8 AM- 3PM
Food and Drinks

770-843-9648
www.hilsmans.com


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 24, 2010)

South Carolina asa qualifier is on that sunday at little mtn..... thats where someof us will be sorry big john


----------



## hound dog (May 24, 2010)

Should be there.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 24, 2010)

I'm game !


----------



## Rip Steele (May 24, 2010)

Never shot there, might as well try it out


----------



## hound dog (May 24, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> Never shot there, might as well try it out



U will like it.


----------



## passthru24 (May 24, 2010)

Don't be surprised if you see afew of the RBO guys there,,,Will try and see what we can do to be there,,,so many things to do,,,


----------



## hound dog (May 24, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> Don't be surprised if you see afew of the RBO guys there,,,Will try and see what we can do to be there,,,so many things to do,,,



Go to 12pt sat. then yall can stay at the house then go to Hilmans Sun. am.


----------



## badcompany (May 24, 2010)

sounds great. thought i was going to 12pt qualifier but we have graduation on saturday. if it werent for that id be at both.


----------



## badcompany (May 24, 2010)

This may be the only time I get to shoot WITH the RBO gang. If so I see some seriously low scores coming out of this group. Aint no way we will be able to hit nothin with all the laughing


----------



## hound dog (May 24, 2010)

badcompany said:


> This may be the only time I get to shoot WITH the RBO gang. If so I see some seriously low scores coming out of this group. Aint no way we will be able to hit nothin with all the laughing



Sounds about right.


----------



## passthru24 (May 24, 2010)

Thats the way we roll,,,,,,Got to be fun,,


----------



## alligood729 (May 25, 2010)

Just might make this one too......


----------



## Big John (May 25, 2010)

cool I know how you roll ......................In the Floor.......... That's how you roll.................


----------



## Big John (May 25, 2010)

Rbo wants to get beat up on!!!


----------



## Big John (May 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## passthru24 (May 26, 2010)

Big John said:


> Rbo wants to get beat up on!!!



Well all we can say to that is,,,been beat by better and lost to worse ,,,We will be there, Go Hilsmans


----------



## Rip Steele (May 26, 2010)

Looks like we might get wet


----------



## Big John (May 27, 2010)

I may melt but I KNOW some that will float...


----------



## alligood729 (May 27, 2010)

Well, it all depends on when all my family leaves to go back to Dublin.....


----------



## C Cape (May 28, 2010)

I will probably try to make it up if the weather isn't lousy.


----------



## Big John (May 28, 2010)

I hope it will be ok in the AM for me...


----------



## Big John (May 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## hound dog (May 29, 2010)

Rain rain go away I want to shoot another day.


----------



## Big John (May 29, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Rain rain go away I want to shoot another day.


----------



## C Cape (May 30, 2010)

Bout to head out.  See you guys there.


----------



## passthru24 (May 30, 2010)

Well went to Hilsman today for the first time and I can say they had a really good shoot set. Robert and Family were great and friendly and it was great to meet you guys. Also Me and Killitgrillit shot with Hound Dog and Badcompany fron RAC and,,,well it's like shooting with Family,,you guys are our brothers till the end.


----------



## BlakeB (May 30, 2010)

Yall get a room


----------



## alligood729 (May 30, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> Yall get a room



no you didn't.....


----------



## BowanaLee (May 30, 2010)

I had a good time too. Robert had a challenging shoot set up. A lot of angled shots with small kills. It rained on us but we were able to finish. 
Sho was dark in some of those holes as cloudy as it got. If it was easy it wouldn't be as fun though. Heres a few pics. We were the last group out.


----------



## C Cape (May 30, 2010)

Had a blast today.  Was my 3rd time shooting 3D and had my best score of 186.


----------



## hound dog (May 30, 2010)

C Cape said:


> Had a blast today.  Was my 3rd time shooting 3D and had my best score of 186.



What class?


----------



## C Cape (May 30, 2010)

Novice


----------



## hound dog (May 30, 2010)

C Cape said:


> Novice



OK cool not bad.


----------



## C Cape (May 30, 2010)

Thanks, I was happy with it.  Didn't shoot very well my first few targets but finished strong.


----------



## Rip Steele (May 31, 2010)

hound dog said:


> OK cool not bad.



What did you score???????


----------



## Big John (May 31, 2010)

My cable was out last night so sorry it was late. Scores are up now. www.hilsmans.com


----------

